# Ayurveda



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Heyo!

Just downloaded a tape series with DR Deepak Chopra. And i must say its quite similar to what Eckhart Tolle talks about in that he is alot about ego transcendence and whatnot. But what i became interested when listening to Deepak was the alternative healing method he uses and advocates.

Its Called Ayurveda and its basically ancient indian medicine and different techniques for achieving perfect health.

One thing that i have tried that DR Deepak advocates is Oil Pulling. I bought two bottles of sesame oil and i rinsed my mouth with the oil for about 15-20 minutes and this is for removing toxins in the body on a cellular level and it also helps the immunesystem and it helps the organs in the body too.

Its a real simple thing to try and i believe that if one makes this a dayly habit one can raise one's wellbeeing even further.

Another thing is i use warm sesame oil to massage my whole body 5 minutes before taking a shower. This is supposedly good for releasing growth hormones and other wellmaking chemicals into your bloodstream witch you will benefit from troughout the day feeling as Deepak chopra describes Boyant and more alive. =)

I havent at all studied all the different ayurvedic techniques but i have found that these two do great things...


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

very cool! i have a book called 'The book of Ayurveda' by Judith H Morrison.. its very good! I'd love to try what Deepak mentions..

There are two things i'd like to share with you that heard of that can help one to feel more vibrant..

Reishi mushrooms.. i take in tea form.. and have tried the vitamin/capsule.. though the tea form made me feel waaay better..

here is what i found n reishi mushrooms..though you can look anywhere online.. they have great info all over on the benefits of reishi mushrooms..
*
Reishi Mushroom - The Chinese have known of its powerful spirit-liberating properties since 2975 B.C., when the first official Chinese herbal pharmacoepia was written. The ruling elite and philosophers of ancient China highly revered Reishi and it is said illuminaries such as Lao Tzu, Confucius, and many other lesser-known Rulers in Ancient China consumed it daily.

Reishi is depicted in ancient scroll paintings as a 'bridge between Earth and Heaven'. The elite of the Classical Golden Ages of China, which lasted from approx 3000 B.C. until 1911 A.D. apparently kept knowledge of the benefits of Reishi to themselves, and during the cultural revolution Mao Tze Tung had Reishi removed from the Chinese Pharmacoepia (no doubt due to its well known empowering potential). Reishi's many beneficial effects on health are only now being recognized in the West, and may well be the world's best-kept secret.

Reishi, and other 'advanced fungals' are thought to be extra-terrestrial.

In 1999 Rehmannia discovered that Reishi taken in relatively high amounts, can liberate one of 'Psychic baggage', in the form of anger, anxiety, fear, volitility, anxiousness, ego-driven desire etc. One week after taking Reishi, Rehmannia awoke to find the light in the room more vibrant and full of saturated color. Things had a halo around them. His life began abruptly to change for the better. A 'benevolent cycle of spiritual health' began to manifest, and he permanently removed many undesirable aspects of his previous personality. Rehmannia is possibly the first Westerner to fully recognize Reishi's full spiritual potential, as no extensive literature appears to exist on this mushroom's miraculous spirit liberating properties. Even Rehmannia's teacher Master Teeguarden does not elaborate on Reishi's spirit-liberating qualities in his books. Rehmannia has written a new book (now being edited) which will be the first to fully expound on Reishi as a spiritually uplifting, Karma cleansing herb, and its potential role in positively activating our collective future evolution.
*

-http://shamanshack.info/id6.html

i bought this one tea - http://www.herbalremedies.com/hk-09b.html and after a few minutes everything was more colorful... and its so good for one also!

Then there is Aztec healing clay - if you mix the powder with water and allow it to dry on your chest and body.. it is said to clear your aura/ energy field... (remove negative energy)


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

I have got so little information on mixing different nature qures with one another.

Im currently eating omega 3 i have a vitamin-mineral-aminoacid concauction aswell as Ginseng root and on top of that i have the antidepressant and the antipyschotic (i only use the antipsychotic for stimuli control)

And i do drink green tea every day to speed up the metabolism and to give me that extra soothing feeling after a meal and before bed.

what i however dont know are the effects of mixing all these nature cures together. but my logical sence tells me that it shouldnt interfere with oneanother. however doing oilpulling aswell as using reishi tea? dunno...

Do you have any knowledge on this?


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

I think Ayurveda is yet to be widely known to the public, but it's benefits are credible from reports and researches

I have not dwelled very into it, but I have been to a local Ayurveda pharmacy in my town and bought few herbs. I got naykaranam which is mucuna prurien. I also got some other tonic herb I forget the name of. I take them sporadically and generally like them - no fixing of dp however jute general wellbeing.

The best way to delve Into Ayurveda is to visit a practitioner who will do an assessment of your 'dosha' and them propose ways of healing. 'dosha' are energy points or something like that.
I know someone who went on an Ayurvedic cleanse where you only eat ghee infused with herbs for few days-ghee is animal fat I think. She loved it actually.

Im not sure I want to take more herbs, but I'd love to do the massages


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

ellatree said:


> very cool! i have a book called 'The book of Ayurveda' by Judith H Morrison.. its very good! I'd love to try what Deepak mentions..
> 
> There are two things i'd like to share with you that heard of that can help one to feel more vibrant..
> 
> ...


I have a hard time believing in these modern herbalist especially when there is profit involved. I certainly believe in the power of herbs and spirituality. 
I will give it a try and read more about them. I know we live in a world of money but my firm believe is that herbs and tonic should be widely available to everyone and learn the power of mother nature.


----------

